# Embed the soundclick player in a ss.org post?



## sakeido (Jul 22, 2007)

I noticed that you can embed the soundclick player on myspace now. Any chance there is a way to make work for ss.org too? That'd be pretty nifty because I don't have separate file hosting to use the ss.org media player.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2007)

Oo That would be nifty..


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2007)

That would be cool.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll look into it, but it won't be until at least September when I'm back home.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2007)

When that time comes, I think another Mass-area SS.Org meet, drink and play is in order too.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2007)




----------

